# ghost shrimp breeding



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

how hard is this...?
i just set up a 10G tank and im going to put about 60 shrimp....some will be used as feeders to my other fish in my 55G...

i want to breed and reproduce as feeders....

op2:


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

If you want to raise ghost shrimp as feeders you will need some mechanism for the newborns to proceed quickly to safety away from the adults. Additionally, there should be one tank or partition of the tank for raising the children away from the competition and threat of the adults.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I personally think it would be too hard, and not worth the trouble or costs. Ghost shrimp require brackish water to hatch their young and have them survive.

A few cents from walmart or petsmart for ghost shrimp makes me just want to spend the money purchasing them ocassionally.. The maintance costs of raising ghosts outweights it. 

You could do Red Cherry Shrimp instead though...they grow quickly and require less time and effort.

-John N.


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

^^yup im proly gonna do that cosidering i get ghost shrimp 20 for a dollar...lol

i need eco complete first im going to try and get sum tomorrow....


----------

